
Harvard University Announcement: No tuition and no student loans - ph0rque
http://harlemworldmag.com/2013/09/20/harvard-university-announcement-no-tuition-and-no-student-loans/
======
cbhl
I am of the opinion that these sorts of programs can be dangerous for two
reasons:

1\. It provides an disincentive for Harvard to accept marginal students from
low-income families, if Harvard isn't completely sure that the student will be
successful academically.

2\. It discourages the student (and their family) from taking opportunities
that might increase their gross annual income, such as a summer internship at
a company like Google or Facebook.

My parents have an AGI of about $20k CAD; I've only been able to pay for my
undergrad because of paid internships and a very generous grant from an
external donor (which was, at the time, issued partially on a needs basis, but
whose renewal was only contingent on my grades).

Granted, I haven't seen the full T&Cs, but it's just something to think about.

